# Problems I might have with custom mini



## Theshoemaker

Hello, I'm possibly looking to build a small truck to do a tight/narrow/pita residential route and was thinking of getting a toyota. I have this idea of maybe chopping the rear down 2-3ft to help it manuver really well. Anybody see any big problems I might encounter with the crazy small wheelbase/length?? I know i will have to chop & box frame,shorten fuel/brake lines and driveline,shorten bed down but any problem with handling or structural issues??Kinda wondering if maybe the back end would come off ground if i hung a blade on front???

Here is a quick "concept pic" that i drew up in paint.

The first pic is stock length and second is what I want to try doing.

Thanks


----------



## pooleo8

hmmm, for that you should just get a geo tracker or something!


----------



## IMAGE

well you can't make the frame any shorter then where the rear of the leaf spring attaches obviously, which from the pic it looks like it doesnt gain you much. Unless you want to 4 link and coil spring it. Then you could have a back half buggy. I don't think this is your best idea though. Keep trying.


----------



## theplowmeister

Just get a jeep wrangler and add a Meyer 7 1/2V, add air shocks and a #400 rear weight that plugs into a receiver hitch.


----------



## azgard

Theshoemaker;1290450 said:


> Hello, I'm possibly looking to build a small truck to do a tight/narrow/pita residential route and was thinking of getting a toyota. I have this idea of maybe chopping the rear down 2-3ft to help it manuver really well. Anybody see any big problems I might encounter with the crazy small wheelbase/length?? I know i will have to chop & box frame,shorten fuel/brake lines and driveline,shorten bed down but any problem with handling or structural issues??Kinda wondering if maybe the back end would come off ground if i hung a blade on front???
> 
> Here is a quick "concept pic" that i drew up in paint.
> 
> The first pic is stock length and second is what I want to try doing.
> 
> Thanks


If your really looking for a truck like that, then what you need is a Unimog too bad they don't market them over here though.


----------



## vintage steel

This guy said this truck was an awesome little plow rig. No issues just didn't want to take it down the highway, EVER.


----------



## deck2

If you need something that small wouldn't a side by side or a skidsteer be a better fit. Seems like they would be a lot safer and you could get parts for it without spending hours making them. Plus it would be worth something when you get rid of it. Also if this is going to be used commerically you could get some tax incentives for getting a new piece of equipment, not to mention that you could put it to use in the off season.


----------



## adksnowo

I think the driveshaft would be 6 inches long and be at a 45 degree angle!


----------



## White Gardens

vintage steel;1380305 said:


> This guy said this truck was an awesome little plow rig. No issues just didn't want to take it down the highway, EVER.


Love the Keg for the gas tank.

I vote going for a Jeep also.

......


----------



## S-205

Get a Suzuki Samurai and fab a plow for it. They're smaller than a Jeep and have a more productive road speed than a side by side or skid steer. Downfall is you won't be able to find an automatic very easily.


----------



## tuna

Theshoemaker;1290450 said:


> Hello, I'm possibly looking to build a small truck to do a tight/narrow/pita residential route and was thinking of getting a toyota. I have this idea of maybe chopping the rear down 2-3ft to help it manuver really well. Anybody see any big problems I might encounter with the crazy small wheelbase/length?? I know i will have to chop & box frame,shorten fuel/brake lines and driveline,shorten bed down but any problem with handling or structural issues??Kinda wondering if maybe the back end would come off ground if i hung a blade on front???
> 
> Here is a quick "concept pic" that i drew up in paint.
> 
> The first pic is stock length and second is what I want to try doing.
> 
> Thanks


I don`t know if it is feasable but it looks cool as hell.


----------



## jasonv

Bad idea. Length is an asset when plowing.


----------



## Squires

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-Mini-truck-W0QQAdIdZ429996283

can get ATV plows, and could probably get a boss UTV plow or fab up any other light weight plow.


----------

